# Quick look at Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Core



## Akarin

Opinions are like a**holes. Everyone's got one. With that said, here is my opinion on the Spitfire BBC SO Core edition.


----------



## tonaliszt

The video is great, very thorough - but I wish you didn't use that computerized voice!


----------



## LamaRose

Hilarious, mi amigo... and informative... funny too.


----------



## Akarin

tonaliszt said:


> I wish you didn't use that computerized voice!



I had to... I'm in a noisy environment due to the quarantine and I have kids running around at all times  



LamaRose said:


> Hilarious, mi amigo... and informative... funny too.



Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp

Thanks for the review, I'm still undecided about this library, mainly I feel I would have enjoyed it much more if they included three mic options, and the same sample content of the Pro version, and increased the price by $100/Euros.

That would have been a no brainer for me, but as is I feel it is a good sounding library, but kind of crippled, compared to what it could have been. I might end up buying the Core version, but it is surely not an easy decision. The Pro is too much of an overkill for my needs with the 20 mic options, and weighting in at 580 GB.


----------



## MarcelM

great video but i have to agree on the voice 

about the library. its sounds extremely wet and iam not sure if i like this or not. 1-2 more mic options wouldnt have hurt.


----------



## José Herring

Akarin said:


> Opinions are like a**holes. Everyone's got one. With that said, here is my opinion on the Spitfire BBC SO Core edition.



OMG. The best walkthrough video EVER!!!!!


----------



## ism

Akarin said:


> I had to... I'm in a noisy environment due to the quarantine and I have kids running around at all times


I thought that was a deliberately satirical effect


----------



## Akarin

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the review, I'm still undecided about this library, mainly I feel I would have enjoyed it much more if they included three mic options, and the same sample content of the Pro version, and increased the price by $100/Euros.
> 
> That would have been a no brainer for me, but as is I feel it is a good sounding library, but kind of crippled, compared to what it could have been. I might end up buying the Core version, but it is surely not an easy decision. The Pro is too much of an overkill for my needs with the 20 mic options, and weighting in at 580 GB.



Personally, I feel that the choices made by Spitfire are just right for my use case. I'm afraid that adding just one more signal to choose from would have me enter the rabbit hole of second guessing everything. With this, I can do one thing and one thing only: write. 



MarcelM said:


> great video but i have to agree on the voice
> 
> about the library. its sounds extremely wet and iam not sure if i like this or not. 1-2 more mic options wouldnt have hurt.



Without processing, it's not that wet. Less than just the close on CSS but not VSL dry either. 



ism said:


> I thought that was a deliberately satirical effect



Nope. It was a case of "observe, adapt, overcome"


----------



## muziksculp

Would be awesome if Spitfire Audio made another option besides the Free/Discovery, Core, and Pro. 

Basically, a *Core-Plus* which would offer Three Mic option, all the sample content of the Pro version, offered at an additional $/Euros 100- 150 to what the Core version is priced at. 

imho. this makes a lot of sense, there is too much of a price and content jump between the Core and Pro version as it stands. So, a Core-Plus version would make a lot of sense (to me). I might just email them to suggest this, and see how they respond.


----------



## MarcelM

@muziksculp maybe you could ask them if they could offer seperate mics to buy . it wont happen, but it would be nice though. its always good to have some close mics...


----------



## Ashermusic

Thanks for this well done.

For me personally, I don't hear anything I think sounds "bad", not even the much maligned brass. Nor do I think I hear anything that sounds outstanding. 

Overall, I would describe the sound as "tame" which is not necessarily a bad thing.

For me, as a guy who already has a lot of stuff, it's a no buy, unless someone wants to hire me to help them and wants us both to use the same orchestra. But if I did not already have a lot I liked, it would be a library I would purchase.


----------



## muziksculp

MarcelM said:


> @muziksculp maybe you could ask them if they could offer seperate mics to buy . it wont happen, but it would be nice though. its always good to have some close mics...



I already emailed them my suggestion for a Core-Plus option, let's see how they react/respond to it.  

My hopes of this happening in the near future is very low, but I think it's worth letting them know how I feel. I have invested quite a bit already in Spitfire Audio libraries.


----------



## Akarin

Ashermusic said:


> Thanks for this well done.
> 
> For me personally, I don't hear anything I think sounds "bad", not even the much maligned brass. Nor do I think I hear anything that sounds outstanding.
> 
> Overall, I would describe the sound as "tame" which is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> For me, as a guy who already has a lot of stuff, it's a no buy, unless someone wants to hire me to help them and wants us both to use the same orchestra. But if I did not already have a lot I liked, it would be a library I would purchase.



This is a good description that I couldn't quite nail... "Neither bad nor outstanding". I have a ton of other options too but the unique selling point for me was to have a completely balanced and pre-mixed orchestra out of the box. That task is 100% fulfilled by BBCSO Core and so far, I could write a few TV cues with it that don't sound bad at all... ...nor outstanding.


----------



## MarcelM

@Akarin just a question. didnt you have that with iconica aswell? how would you compare bbcso to it? iam asking cos i remember you liked iconica quite alot.


----------



## Akarin

MarcelM said:


> @Akarin just a question. didnt you have that with iconica aswell? how would you compare bbcso to it? iam asking cos i remember you liked iconica quite alot.



I do like Iconica quite a lot. It is a great library but it doesn't have close to the number of articulations found in BBCSO Core and the strings are not excellent either. They sound on the synthy side of the spectrum. Of course, if you are a wizard in MIDI programming like Sascha Knorr who made a lengthy demo video, you can make it sound really good... ...but there's a lot of work involved as well for that.

Here's a track that I wrote using Iconica only: 



This is out of the box.


----------



## Ashermusic

Akarin said:


> This is a good description that I couldn't quite nail... "Neither bad nor outstanding". I have a ton of other options too but the unique selling point for me was to have a completely balanced and pre-mixed orchestra out of the box. That task is 100% fulfilled by BBCSO Core and so far, I could write a few TV cues with it that don't sound bad at all... ...nor outstanding.



I totally get that.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you for sharing.
It is a very good walk through.
I also think the sound is smoewhere in the middle. But I do like that it is mixed and balanced well, which keans more time to focus on composing.

I also liked the voice. My english pronouncement is quite pure, so for me it would a great help using a digital voice for youtube videos. Which software did you use?


----------



## MarcelM

Akarin said:


> I do like Iconica quite a lot. It is a great library but it doesn't have close to the number of articulations found in BBCSO Core and the strings are not excellent either. They sound on the synthy side of the spectrum. Of course, if you are a wizard in MIDI programming like Sascha Knorr who made a lengthy demo video, you can make it sound really good... ...but there's a lot of work involved as well for that.
> 
> Here's a track that I wrote using Iconica only:
> 
> 
> 
> This is out of the box.




yeah, now i understand a little better what you are saying. the iconica song isnt bad, but the strings are lacking. the strings sound alot better in bbcso, and also the whole composition sounds more realistic to me.


----------



## ism

Akarin said:


> This is a good description that I couldn't quite nail... "Neither bad nor outstanding". I have a ton of other options too but the unique selling point for me was to have a completely balanced and pre-mixed orchestra out of the box. That task is 100% fulfilled by BBCSO Core and so far, I could write a few TV cues with it that don't sound bad at all... ...nor outstanding.



So there’s a technical level on which BBCSO is neither bad nor outstanding. It’s not pushing boundaries in depth of sampling, number of dynamic layers etc. And I could do with some more lyrical woodwind soloist.

But in terms of the sound I have to disagree. It sounds like nothing else. I’m not saying I always prefer it to SSO for everything, but its not just that the sound is truly outstanding, but it’s unlike anything else available.

The suggestion that its somehow lacklustre next to, for instance Hollywood orchestra ... well its certainly true that its doesn’t have that Hollywood sheen and glossiness.

But the utter gorgeousness of BBCSO lies precisely in how it eschewed that hollywood glossiness. 

Which is why I don’t go for HO myself. It’s just a touch too .. well, Hollywood sounding for me. Though in no way do I suggest this is a deficiency in HO of course  Same with Nucleus ... it just has that AI sound, and I can completely see why so many people love it.


----------



## yiph2

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the review, I'm still undecided about this library, mainly I feel I would have enjoyed it much more if they included three mic options, and the same sample content of the Pro version, and increased the price by $100/Euros.
> 
> That would have been a no brainer for me, but as is I feel it is a good sounding library, but kind of crippled, compared to what it could have been. I might end up buying the Core version, but it is surely not an easy decision. The Pro is too much of an overkill for my needs with the 20 mic options, and weighting in at 580 GB.


FYI, if you buy the Pro version, you can delete mic positions


----------



## muk

@Akarin Nico do you have a snippet with BBCSO Core that you could share that is pianissimo? I can't find any demos that feature quiet music and would like to hear how well the library can pull that off.


----------



## Akarin

OleJoergensen said:


> I also liked the voice. My english pronouncement is quite pure, so for me it would a great help using a digital voice for youtube videos. Which software did you use?



It is a custom project of mine and it is not ready for prime time just yet (yeah, I'm a programmer, not a musician  ).



MarcelM said:


> the iconica song isnt bad, but the strings are lacking.



My main issue with Iconica strings is that there's no vibrato control. They sound a little too clinical for me.


----------



## Akarin

muk said:


> @Akarin Nico do you have a snippet with BBCSO Core that you could share that is pianissimo? I can't find any demos that feature quiet music and would like to hear how well the library can pull that off.



I don't have one right now, no... but will try to make an example shortly.


----------



## muk

Akarin said:


> I don't have one right now, no... but will try to make an example shortly.



Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## muziksculp

yiph2 said:


> FYI, if you buy the Pro version, you can delete mic positions



I'm not very clear on what this means. 

Where do you delete the mic postitions ? from the sample content folder ? or from within the Spitfire Player's interface ? or do you mean you can purge the mics you don't need from a patch you load in the sample player, or .... ? 

Can you provide some more details on how you would delete mic positions. 

Thanks.


----------



## ReelToLogic

Great review! Thank you. I wasn't seriously considering BBC Core because I think I'm well covered, but your review is making me rethink that position. The $349 price is a bargain if you don't already have a bunch of orchestral libraries because you are getting one heck of a lot of instruments and articulations. But in my case, my need is not urgent so I may wait for a discount that's more than the current 22%. Again, thank you for the very comprehensive yet time-efficient review. It's one of the most helpful I've ever watched.


----------



## easyrider

ReelToLogic said:


> Great review! Thank you. I wasn't seriously considering BBC Core because I think I'm well covered, but your review is making me rethink that position. The $349 price is a bargain if you don't already have a bunch of orchestral libraries because you are getting one heck of a lot of instruments and articulations. But in my case, my need is not urgent so I may wait for a discount that's more than the current 22%. Again, thank you for the very comprehensive yet time-efficient review. It's one of the most helpful I've ever watched.



discount is 25%...


----------



## ReelToLogic

easyrider said:


> discount is 25%...


100/449 = 22.3%, but what's a few percent between friends...


----------



## easyrider

ReelToLogic said:


> 100/449 = 22.3%, but what's a few percent between friends...



I see £399 full price

£299 with discount

Thats 25%


----------



## ReelToLogic

easyrider said:


> I see £399 full price
> 
> £299 with discount
> 
> Thats 25%


In the US it's $449 full price and $349 discounted, so we're both right, but who's counting.  Bottom line is that it's a bargain for what you are getting, and Akarin's review was very helpful.


----------



## yiph2

muziksculp said:


> I'm not very clear on what this means.
> 
> Where do you delete the mic postitions ? from the sample content folder ? or from within the Spitfire Player's interface ? or do you mean you can purge the mics you don't need from a patch you load in the sample player, or .... ?
> 
> Can you provide some more details on how you would delete mic positions.
> 
> Thanks.


Here: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002636258


----------



## muziksculp

yiph2 said:


> Here: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002636258



Thanks for the feedback. That was very helpful. I think the next challenge is to decide how many, and which mic options to delete, and which ones to keep.  

I'm also guessing there is a way to re-install the deleted mics if they are needed for any reason ? maybe via updating the library, or .. ?


----------



## yiph2

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. That was very helpful. I think the next challenge is to decide how many, and which mic options to delete, and which ones to keep.
> 
> I'm also guessing there is a way to re-install the deleted mics if they are needed for any reason ? maybe via updating the library, or .. ?


I think you can repair the download (or reset) to install all of them back


----------



## muziksculp

yiph2 said:


> I think you can repair the download (or reset) to install all of them back



Thanks again. Yes, that makes sense.


----------



## muziksculp

I still feel a BBCSO Core-Plus option with only three mic positions, and all the instruments /articulations of the Pro version would be very popular if it existed.


----------



## easyrider

muziksculp said:


> I still feel a BBCSO Core-Plus option with only three mic positions, and all the instruments /articulations of the Pro version would be very popular if it existed.



The pro would not sell....


----------



## muziksculp

easyrider said:


> The pro would not sell....



Yes, that would be the issue, hence I'm not expecting Spitfire to offer a reasonably sized, and optimized Core-Plus option. 

I guess deleting the unnecessary mics from the Pro is one way to trim it quite a bit, and maybe speedup workflow, instead of trying to decide on how many mics to use, and setting their levels for each instrument/section. which imho. is a big speed-bump for a good workflow.


----------



## Akarin

OleJoergensen said:


> I also liked the voice. My english pronouncement is quite pure, so for me it would a great help using a digital voice for youtube videos. Which software did you use?


----------



## Kelleytoons

I do appreciate this review. As a instrument whore, I never met a library I didn't want. However -- I already have EW Hollywood Gold and, frankly, I think the woodwinds are far superior to what you demo. The thing that attracted me here was the way the BBC strings could easily be played short or long -- that's a sweet advantage. It's nice we have these different options, though, but since brass plays a huge role in the music I make I just can't see going here (the brass seems *really* awful with this library). I do think it's interesting that, for you, one of the big strengths is how well this library is integrated yet you admit you won't be using the brass but something else. That's kind of inconsistent but at our heart we humans tend not to be as logical as we think we are sometimes.

Thanks for doing this, though -- right now, Spitfire's sale on the Bernard Herman toolkit is calling me and I think I'll have a lot more fun with it. Perhaps someday they'll heavily discount this library in the same manner and I'll pick it up to play with as well.


----------



## Akarin

Kelleytoons said:


> I do appreciate this review. As a instrument whore, I never met a library I didn't want. However -- I already have EW Hollywood Gold and, frankly, I think the woodwinds are far superior to what you demo. The thing that attracted me here was the way the BBC strings could easily be played short or long -- that's a sweet advantage. It's nice we have these different options, though, but since brass plays a huge role in the music I make I just can't see going here (the brass seems *really* awful with this library). I do think it's interesting that, for you, one of the big strengths is how well this library is integrated yet you admit you won't be using the brass but something else. That's kind of inconsistent but at our heart we humans tend not to be as logical as we think we are sometimes.
> 
> Thanks for doing this, though -- right now, Spitfire's sale on the Bernard Herman toolkit is calling me and I think I'll have a lot more fun with it. Perhaps someday they'll heavily discount this library in the same manner and I'll pick it up to play with as well.



I'll be using the brass. I quite like it. In the video, I mention that I like its more classical tone compared to the other epic, processed libraries that I have. What I'm saying is that it wouldn't be my first choice for a bombastic trailer track, for example. 

I have and use BHCT as well. I really like it but it's such a specific sound, it falls into the "one trick poney" category. 

And I really don't like EWHO woodwinds. The legato transitions are so bad, it's laughable.


----------



## Kelleytoons

It's nice that we have so many choices, then. Everyone's ears (and needs) are SO different. Again, thanks for posting this (at least it saved me some money :>).


----------



## jaketanner

Hi all...so with the current EDU sale, the Core comes to $240, and Pro $570...yes pro should be a no brainer, but I was thinking that I can get Core now, then upgrade say during the wish list (ways off)...and should also be at 40% off. I have a lot of libraries, but none that are all in one space...I have some that are close, like most of Cinesamples stuff, but I prefer the sound of the strings and winds in BBC than Cinesamples. 

So question: Has anyone bought Core and right away regretted not getting Pro when they had the chance? I know it's missing some instruments, but I have all those in other libraries if I absolutely had to supplement...as Nico mentioned already.

Any thoughts would be great, thanks.


----------



## easyrider

jaketanner said:


> Hi all...so with the current EDU sale, the Core comes to $240, and Pro $570...yes pro should be a no brainer, but I was thinking that I can get Core now, then upgrade say during the wish list (ways off)...and should also be at 40% off. I have a lot of libraries, but none that are all in one space...I have some that are close, like most of Cinesamples stuff, but I prefer the sound of the strings and winds in BBC than Cinesamples.
> 
> So question: Has anyone bought Core and right away regretted not getting Pro when they had the chance? I know it's missing some instruments, but I have all those in other libraries if I absolutely had to supplement...as Nico mentioned already.
> 
> Any thoughts would be great, thanks.



I think, by reading your post, that you will get pro anyway...if you have the funds why not get it now and use it !

BF might be only 30% off and you may be kicking yourself thinking “why didn’t I just buy pro when I had the chance.”


----------



## jbuhler

jaketanner said:


> Hi all...so with the current EDU sale, the Core comes to $240, and Pro $570...yes pro should be a no brainer, but I was thinking that I can get Core now, then upgrade say during the wish list (ways off)...and should also be at 40% off. I have a lot of libraries, but none that are all in one space...I have some that are close, like most of Cinesamples stuff, but I prefer the sound of the strings and winds in BBC than Cinesamples.
> 
> So question: Has anyone bought Core and right away regretted not getting Pro when they had the chance? I know it's missing some instruments, but I have all those in other libraries if I absolutely had to supplement...as Nico mentioned already.
> 
> Any thoughts would be great, thanks.


Aside from the EDU sale, BBCSO has not yet been offered at more than 25% off. So I wouldn't count on it being offered at 40% off during the next sale.


----------



## jaketanner

easyrider said:


> I think, by reading your post, that you will get pro anyway...if you have the funds why not get it now and use it !
> 
> BF might be only 30% off and you may be kicking yourself thinking “why didn’t I just buy pro when I had the chance.”


True...BF yes, but wishlist has usually been 40% off...But I know, if it turns out to be good, I will want Pro now.. LOL


----------



## jaketanner

jbuhler said:


> Aside from the EDU sale, BBCSO has not yet been offered at more than 25% off. So I wouldn't count on it being offered at 40% off during the next sale.


It's a year old though...but maybe not worth taking the chance.


----------

